# My account



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

My account Tom-UK that i created it says it was created in 2011 when I only created it roughly 4 months ago and there are posts/threads that are on the account that have been started by someone else, and none of my threads show up that I actually created.

Just confused. :cursing:


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

@Katy


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tom-UK said:


> My account Tom-UK that i created it says it was created in 2011 when I only created it roughly 4 months ago and there are posts/threads that are on the account that have been started by someone else, and none of my threads show up that I actually created.
> 
> Just confused. :cursing:


It says may 2013 from what I can see here mate, maybe there was another Tom-UK before you


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Maybe the hiefen in your name mate. in my first username i had a full-stop and i was having similar trouble


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> It says may 2013 from what I can see here mate, maybe there was another Tom-UK before you


Looks like I'll have to create another account :thumbdown:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

PRD said:


> Maybe the hiefen in your name mate. in my first username i had a full-stop and i was having similar trouble


How do I edit my name? Or is it too late? Cheers mate.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Tom-UK said:


> Looks like I'll have to create another account :thumbdown:


just wait for either @Katy @Pscarb @ [MENTION=22398]Milky or one of the other mods to contact you with instructions, They will be aware of this issue now


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Tom-UK said:


> How do I edit my name? Or is it too late? Cheers mate.


Inbox katy she can change it for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

Cheers lads


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It'll be the hyphen in your username. Special characters can cause issues with the URL.


----------

